# venison hotdogs



## zoar (Apr 19, 2004)

Looking to have some hotdogs made here in northeast ohio or western PA. Any thoughts on a local processor would be appreciated.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

I have had them made by an Amish processor between New Philly and Coshocton. I cant remember the name but they were the best I have ever had made. You will need 20lb's of meat, they will mix pork and add cheese then smoke it... They are wonderful. I want to say Millers meats...


----------



## bassman.330 (Dec 23, 2007)

Yoder Custom Meat 330 695 5312 Very good! South of Wooster off Rt 250.Fredricsburg address.


----------



## bigeye1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Cherry valley meats in Dorset makes them. Trumball meat Locker just south of Geneva. Also Strasburg meats in Canton used to make them


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

bassman.330 said:


> Yoder Custom Meat 330 695 5312 Very good! South of Wooster off Rt 250.Fredricsburg address.


I second these guys. Best venison dogs we've ever had. We probably have 75lbs of dogs with and 75lbs of dogs without cheese in our freezer from them right now.


----------



## sport smokey (Feb 4, 2008)

My vote is for yoders as well ive used them for years for most my custom butchering beef, hogs, and deer very good prices and fast turn around


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

Pretty sure jones in Hartford (rt 305 & rt 7) makes them too.


----------

